# what would your dog do...



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

if a complete stranger who they have never met or been introduced came into your house univited while you and your family where away?

what would you deem a reasonable response?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh gosh i wouldn't want to know lol, Grace would bark and shy away, Stage wouln't i want think, he would play them and corner them till we got home haha


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beastley, my pittie, would bark and back away. FA, my mastiff, would take him down and Lord knows what the person would look like when I got home.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I think Sasha would bark but get scared if the stranger came close to her.


If the stranger approached her in a non threat full way I think she would just be shy... Not sure though...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mine would happily greet them and show them where we keep the treats. lol.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

my ACD would turn on,which would turn my pit on.
who would be kenneled.which is ok,
the ACD is whack.he don't need no help.


side note:my pit is/will/and shall ALWAYS be restrained over sufficienlty whenever I am not around.
and when she is in the care of others they would do the same.I posess and manage A pit bull.PERIOD.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Sorry a little off topic, what do your dogs do when guys are play fighting? My flatmate and his friend were and Grace went in for a bite on the friends hand, she was so upset by what they were doing! So i just sat her with my and calmed her down.


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

moose would deff freak out but i think he is still to young to actually do anything


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Sorry a little off topic, what do your dogs do when guys are play fighting? My flatmate and his friend were and Grace went in for a bite on the friends hand, she was so upset by what they were doing! So i just sat her with my and calmed her down.


my husky will howl and try to force herself between you, Lucy the am bulldog will just stand there barking (she doesn't like it when you argue either), katie the chi does not tolerate it and will try and bite to get you to stop, dunno about cheza or toboe


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> my ACD would turn on,which would turn my pit on.
> who would be kenneled.which is ok,
> the ACD is whack.he don't need no help.
> 
> ...


agreed, but what if for the first time in her life something happened and she manges to get out of her kennel via a fluk, what then? you think she would turn on due to your ACD and actually take action? lol just curious


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Aireal said:


> agreed, but what if for the first time in her life something happened and she manges to get out of her kennel via a fluk, what then? you think she would turn on due to your ACD and actually take action? lol just curious


deff yes,just the other night the ACD growled at their access to the back yard.theirs this possum that walks the 6' privacy fence.I guess he saw it.
she went by him with that deep guttural growl,not knowing what it was but once Sydney alerts she's in mode.she's not HA by any means just very territorial.

PS,that basy growl scares the crap out of me.and I've been listening to it for 33 years.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> deff yes,just the other night the ACD growled at their access to the back yard.theirs this possum that walks the 6' privacy fence.I guess he saw it.
> she went by him with that deep guttural growl,not knowing what it was but once Sydney alerts she's in mode.she's not HA by any means just very territorial.


completly understandable, now what do you think she would do if the ACD was not presant BUT they where still on her grounds univited?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Aireal said:


> completly understandable, now what do you think she would do if the ACD was not presant BUT they where still on her grounds univited?


good question, Grace will only pipe up if her big bro stage is there to back her up LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

My blue heeler would DEFINITELY eat them, its happened before. My APBT Rebel would do the same. We have to put him in a different room when folks come over for the first time. He is a very intuitive dog though and picks up on our body language. When I am around people can drive up in the drive way and he is standoffish but not aggressive. When I am not home and just my wife and kids he will not let them out of the car, its weird how he knows but I am appreciative!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know what my two pups would have done (weren't HA at all) but if this univited guest wanted to steal my TV, then go ahead because I could use a new one Now if this guest would've hurt one of my pups then it would have been better had he not been born cause I would freak....majorly. Way to get my blood boiling Aireal


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> good question, Grace will only pipe up if her big bro stage is there to back her up LOL


lol excatly so the question is would the dog step up if the other dog is not presant to initiate it (the whole pack mentality thing). also i know they say APBT make horrible gaurd dogs that are more likely to lick you than protect you and your home, i was just curious to see how many of OUR dogs we think would step up or roll over :roll:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> I don't know what my two pups would have done (weren't HA at all) but if this univited guest wanted to steal my TV, then go ahead because I could use a new one Now if this guest would've hurt one of my pups then it would have been better had he not been born cause I would freak....majorly. Way to get my blood boiling Aireal


lol sounds like YOU have some HA tendences lol me to no worries


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> My blue heeler would DEFINITELY eat them, its happened before. My APBT Rebel would do the same. We have to put him in a different room when folks come over for the first time. He is a very intuitive dog though and picks up on our body language. When I am around people can drive up in the drive way and he is standoffish but not aggressive. When I am not home and just my wife and kids he will not let them out of the car, its weird how he knows but I am appreciative!


ok so you are saying it is situational he may step up or not that makes since


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Aireal said:


> completly understandable, now what do you think she would do if the ACD was not presant BUT they where still on her grounds univited?


never thought of it.good question,naturally this is supposition,yet I'm very tuned to my dogs.
her reaction I think is because she has that very motherly,yet domineering role.
she steps in front sort of to defend and fight once she's triggered.
as A stand alone situation,she would probably hold at bay with an agressive stance.she's very deliberate with her attentiveness.
I think she would go nuts if the situation escalated.
as to your original question,without Syd,if you came into my home unthreatening and coo'ed her you'd find the goods.
I would never want her to go on someone.my sh!t ain't worth that much.
I raise my pits to be completely people dogs.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> never thought of it.good question,naturally this is supposition,yet I'm very tuned to my dogs.
> her reaction I think is because she has that very motherly,yet domineering role.
> she steps in front sort of to defend and fight once she's triggered.
> as A stand alone situation,she would probably hold at bay with an agressive stance.she's very deliberate with her attentiveness.
> ...


don't we all lol


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

onyx my 7mo staffy definaely would go tail wag mad. but if they were to touch my 3 girls or my wife......he would give no quarter like when he crushed a 1in metal pipe that got too close to my daughter. and when child screamed at a park.....dont mess with any kids or his family


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> onyx my 7mo staffy definaely would go tail wag mad. but if they were to touch my 3 girls or my wife......he would give no quarter like when he crushed a 1in metal pipe that got too close to my daughter. and when child screamed at a park.....dont mess with any kids or his family


yes we know about your amazing boy  so he would only protect someone in need not his territory (well as of yet at this tender age)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well all but one dog is kenneled if no one is home. Vendetta would bark her fool head off making the kennel bonce in the air. DaVinci would do a low growl unless the person got up close as he has trouble seeing. River my sons dog that is out all the time would be nice he would be too busyy looking out the window to see if my son came with them. 

When Mikado was alive he would have shown the person where all the good stuff is hidden...he loved everyone. When we had to have the first responsers here and then the ambulance for my mom Mikado jumped in the police car ad didn't want to get out...lol. The cop said I guess he going home with me.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

My dogs are crated when nobody's home, so all they could do is bark. I'm not into what if's, so that's it.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Mine would happily greet them and show them where we keep the treats. lol.


That would be the most likely response from mine. They would defend us personally but not our stuff. If we got robbed, I'd be more worried about losing the dogs than anything else.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> My dogs are crated when nobody's home, so all they could do is bark. I'm not into what if's, so that's it.


Same. Mine probably wouldn't even do that.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> My dogs are crated when nobody's home, so all they could do is bark. I'm not into what if's, so that's it.


:goodpost::goodpost:

But there are sometimes that I like to think "what if I could fly like an eagle"....just sayin....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

luna would show you to the treat jar and try to sweet lick you into one then prob show you where everyting is and would be just fine letting you have what you want as long as you left her the bed , loki might whine n cry cause he locked in the kennel and maybe guilt you into passing him one of the treats luna just showed you too .


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Well,Bruno is crated,so no issues. And the maintenance guys come in all the time when I am not home,and Bruno just chills.

Hell,if someone was robbing my house,Bruno would most likely show them where the tv was for a treat.

I have NEVER seen Bruno be aggressive to ANYONE. He had a drunk pull on his face,and smash his nose upwards with his fingers,and Bruno just looked at me,like what is this crazy doing?


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought both of my dogs would just bark and then lick someone to death but they proved me wrong. I was home with my girls one night and had the balcony door open. I never expected anyone to climb my balcony. I had the tv up pretty loud so I didnt hear anything. When Chela went nuts ran out the balcony door and jumped the rail taking the boy with her. She didnt hurt the boy by biting him she just held him there waiting for someon to come. I was so scared I thought she was dead. Its a long drop to the ground and I just knew she had killed her fool self. When someone broke into our house and destroyed my furniture they opened the bedroom door and got a big surprise. Guapo did bite out of fear I think and Chela put the man to the ground and held him. I dont know what she would have done had the man moved. He said he wasnt gonna find out. When I got home she still had him down and I called the cops. Probably not the best idea to come in my house uninvited.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

my husband and everybody else seems to think bailey would go for the kill. i don't think so in no way shape or form & never have. they're ignorant. i know my dog. she's nothing more than a "first alert", if that & will prob. let out a 5 syllable bark lol. if someone came into my house in the middle of the night i am emtying 14 rounds & asking w. w. w. w. h. later.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Aireal said:


> if a complete stranger who they have never met or been introduced came into your house univited while you and your family where away?
> 
> what would you deem a reasonable response?


Any apbt should be fine with it, they are not guard dogs and should not be allowed to be guard dogs.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> My blue heeler would DEFINITELY eat them, its happened before. My APBT Rebel would do the same. We have to put him in a different room when folks come over for the first time. He is a very intuitive dog though and picks up on our body language. When I am around people can drive up in the drive way and he is standoffish but not aggressive. When I am not home and just my wife and kids he will not let them out of the car, its weird how he knows but I am appreciative!


 not a good pit bull to have alive IMO


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

I've had situations like this before (a few were arranged by myself to ensure a point). 

First time (not arranged), I had a home intruder in my house...Naturally, My Mischa (APBT), Starting barking furiously at the noise made, But when I opened the bedroom door, She booked into the kitchen, barked once more, and then starting wagging her tail at the intruder. I can only assume that when she saw he was human, Her guard lowered.
Anyways, Now that I knew someone was there, I grabbed my gun and snuck around the back way kitchen, Got hit in the back with a back and dropped my pistol....
As SOON as Mischa saw the intruder hit me and drop me to the ground, She lunged at him and stood over him growling and barking viciously....But not biting? This confused me, but also relieved me (as to avoid a lawsuit). 
Police showed up (37 minutes after the 911 call was made), I recalled Mischa to my bedroom so the police officers could get the intruder. They asked what kind of dog she was, And when I told them a Pit, They laughed and said, "No Seriously...What kind...A Pit would have ripped that guy in half", I just shrugged and said, "My Mischa is a lover, not a fighter, but she'll fight for what she loves"...That gave the cops a little laugh.

Second scenario, (was arranged after the home intruder), I arranged with my friend to come over to my house (gave him a key), and I told him I would be sleeping with Mischa at my feet. he came in quietly, But when the door closed, Mischa perked up, and began barking...I opened the bedroom door, and she saw my friend, and instantly began wagging her tail. He was able pet her and rub her belly within 45 seconds of meeting each other...
Then again, My Mischa was raised around cats, kittens, ducks, snakes, lizards, turtles, mice, gerbils, and children of all ages, So she is extremely docile and calm.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Wingman said:


> :goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> But there are sometimes that I like to think "what if I could fly like an eagle"....just sayin....


haha exactly, I mean I'm sure 90% of this site properly restrains there dogs and they are great no matter the circumstances of a human approaching them, but as I sat on my couch and my 6 month old pup hairs stand up and she barks furiously at something out the window and I investigate to find her so very angry that a squirrel would dare come on her lawn I wonder.....


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

gamer said:


> not a good pit bull to have alive IMO


33 years of having pits.
i would never have one knowing that it had the propensity,yet alone show it?
thats like setting A loaded gun down in a mental ward of violent offenders.PERIOD

PS,I read this yesterday,and I had to give thought for A moment.and my feelings, no matter whats happened in this world,have never changed about folks using pits for bite work,then breeding them.
theirs shepherds,rots,if you like fireworks,mastiffs if you prefer the think/go dogs,and Dogos for the methodical,and presas for psycho.
my ACD does the job without all the hoopla.


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

I have only one dog who is loose when no one is home...If the others werent crated hell they'd probably kill eachother before biting a stranger and as for the bandogge that runs loose well, I'd feel bad for the stranger...theres a reason he is left out.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I came home from work once and Maggie was out in the yard (hubby was home first) and I had sunglasses on and my hair pulled back and I guess that was enough to confuse her as to my identity. I have to go up a set of stairs to get to the yard and she was barking at me as I approached the gate at the bottom. When she saw that I was actually gonna open the gate and come in she made such an "Oh, crap!" face and started retreating. By this time Jake the coonhound heard the commotion and came flying out of the house ready for combat. He recognized me instantly though, looked confused, and then started his usual welcome routine.

I can't say what would happen if someone came into the house, but I suspect the redbone coonhound would give an intruder a much harder time than our pit bull.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Aireal said:


> haha exactly, I mean I'm sure 90% of this site properly restrains there dogs and they are great no matter the circumstances of a human approaching them, but as I sat on my couch and my 6 month old pup hairs stand up and she barks furiously at something out the window and I investigate to find her so very angry that a squirrel would dare come on her lawn I wonder.....


LOL! I have to change my previous post in regard to squirrels vs human intruders. Maggie HATES squirrels, so if the intruder was a squirrel I'd have to give her and Jake even odds on who was going to take it out.

There's a fat and cocky squirrel in our neighborhood that teases Maggie almost daily. It climbs down a neighbors tree branch that overhangs our yard and shakes the branch and "chitters" at her from above. Maggie barks, tries to jump up and then starts chewing on her kong toy while shaking it real hard and making a growling noise. It's as if she's saying the the squirrel "This is what I'm gonna do to you!".


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Gimbler said:


> There's a fat and cocky squirrel in our neighborhood that teases Maggie almost daily. It climbs down a neighbors tree branch that overhangs our yard and shakes the branch and "chitters" at her from above. Maggie barks, tries to jump up and then starts chewing on her kong toy while shaking it real hard and making a growling noise. It's as if she's saying the the squirrel "This is what I'm gonna do to you!".


thats funny.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My chihuahua would attack their ankles. LOL!
I keep a 9mm because unless you are trying to hurt my partner or the kids Ecko won't even bark. I put up beware of dog signs, but they are for the chi.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Our pups are crated when we aren't here, so nothing would ever happen. If someone ever entered the house while they were in their crates, they'd probs start wagging their tails like mad and making a ruckus, thinking it was one of us to let them out. Their tails make such a racket, you have to yell over it to get them to sit and wait and calm down, lol, so that would probs either scare the intruder away thinking there was someone in the house or make him poke his head in the room. (They're crated in the computer room, which is a room off the main and only way through the house.)

At that point, I think Roxie would start to think her way through the situation -- 'okay, i don't hear mom and dad walking around or talking, is this one of their friends, have I met this person before, no they don't smell familiar, what are they doing in our house?'. And then she'd probs start growling under her breath. One of those real low base growls. She wouldn't go after them though, even if the thief decided to steal him some pibble pups and reached in the crate to get her. Especially with Kane there to mediate the situation with his unconditional love of all things moving. If the thief was REALLY smart and he found the treats in the kitchen, he could definitely walk away with our pups without any worries.

Kane is a no-brainer: depending on how long the pups have been in the crate, he'd start peeing himself with excitement at a new person to sniff and greet ON TOP of being let out of the crate omg YEAH!! tail and butt wagging 90mph, licking every part of the thief he could get his grubby little paws on, haha. Like I said, Roxie would come around once she saw how Kane was acting and start wagging her tail ....

And then off into the sunset the thief would go with my pups frolicking by their side.  lol.

Actually, the only time I think anything would ever happen, is if someone went after me or Josh or Kane -- cuz then Roxie would defend us. That happened one time at the dog store, a crazy aggressive border collie-like dog went after Kane while they were still about ... 5-6 feet from each other in one of the aisles and quick as a shot, Roxie was right there in front giving that dog a piece of her mind for daring to attack Kane. Whether that goes to humans, I don't know. I think at the most, she would go after the person, sort of, barking and lunging AROUND the person, but not actually making contact with them.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Gargamel's dog walkers are always different. It depends on the situation. He barks at the maillady EVERY day, but lets the dog walkers in. He isn not stupid, he knows when he has to go and what they are there for. My neighbor on the other hand, decided to let himself in my house when I did not hear him knocking. Well Gargamel had heard him and ended up leaping and biting his hand. I think there is no way to know how they will react, its all in the person's demeanor and if the person is cared or not. My maillady hates dogs and my neighbor should have known better than to come in after knocking didnt get an answer...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

william williamson said:


> 33 years of having pits.
> i would never have one knowing that it had the propensity,yet alone show it?
> thats like setting A loaded gun down in a mental ward of violent offenders.PERIOD
> 
> ...


I hear you, I dont like it and I think that any pit bull that even growls at a human gets to meet their maker. The problem is that society makes excuses for them like they were protecting them or they got scared a apbt should never ever be scared (a fearful apbt should be put down too IMO), tey were hurt (um yeah so what pain is obsolete to an apbt should be biting because they have a boo boo wouldnt have worked back in the day shouldnt now) and if they wanted a guard dog get a breed for it or a gun. I have argued this many times on the board and yet people still think it is ok for an apbt to bite


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

gamer said:


> I hear you, I dont like it and I think that any pit bull that even growls at a human gets to meet their maker. The problem is that society makes excuses for them like they were protecting them or they got scared a apbt should never ever be scared (a fearful apbt should be put down too IMO), tey were hurt (um yeah so what pain is obsolete to an apbt should be biting because they have a boo boo wouldnt have worked back in the day shouldnt now) and if they wanted a guard dog get a breed for it or a gun. I have argued this many times on the board and yet people still think it is ok for an apbt to bite


Any dog that feels threatened in his own home should be put down or just pit bulls!? Are u serious? I don't condone pit bulls trained for such things but natural reaction is natural reaction. Why should u put down a dog that passes all temperament tests be put down for defending his home?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, not sure how my two would react...They are both with me and when they arenot on those RARE occasions one is crated and the other out in the run usually 30mins at the most. Peaches is all talk and would bark but tuck her tail and run and hide.
Riley has went for Mark twice when we had a few fights then she wouldn't leave my side and all she did was glare at him as she leaned against me following standing between him and I. HECK no she isnt HA. Spazz wouldn't care one way or another and would most likely help them take stuff and offer to even pre-chew up things. LOL


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Ice would most likely sniff and wiggle his tail. He is a very friendly dog in the house. Unless it was a person he decided he didn't like- there has been two people in his 6 years he didn't like. He only barked at em and hid. Kaos would not interact with the person either way. He'd bark for a minute then hide. He shys away from people he doesn't know and hides behind moms (my) legs. I don't know why, he has been around sooo many people but when he was around 9 mths he got like this, needing time to get to know people on his own.

I would love for my dogs to protect the house more thoroughly then hiding and barking, but, they would not attack anyone entering. So I am in the hopes that the barking dogs would be enough to keep strangers out.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

ames said:


> Any dog that feels threatened in his own home should be put down or just pit bulls!? Are u serious? I don't condone pit bulls trained for such things but natural reaction is natural reaction. Why should u put down a dog that passes all temperament tests be put down for defending his home?


Because that is not the correct temperament for an APBT and just ads to more bad media coverage for the rest of us.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

well i can't say i agree with ya'll on putting a dog down becuas eit protect there home when otherwise they are fine and pass all temperment testing i do somewhat see your point of view with it not being to the breed standard and not something to strive for most def.

all of these responses are very interesting, keep them coming 

however DO NOT use my thread to start a argument, please everyone be understanding to everyone elses feeling on what they expect from there dog or how they think there dog would respond, DO NOT down anybodies dog or there owner!!!! lol just had to through that in there you may now carrie on with you responses


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

ames said:


> Any dog that feels threatened in his own home should be put down or just pit bulls!? Are u serious? I don't condone pit bulls trained for such things but natural reaction is natural reaction. Why should u put down a dog that passes all temperament tests be put down for defending his home?


she didn't make any claim in regards to protection of territory/owner.
what was stated was that folks take off hand or non reactive bite and keep the dogs alive,big no-no with pits.just an out and about dog.which I don't feel any dog should be out.
I'm completely understanding of dogs just doin houdini acts.
which is one reason I worry when folks keep pits that have disposition problems.
their was 2 pits killed just last week for dragging a teen down,by the leg and the neck.pits.
and the sick part was the owner said on TV that they were nice dogs,they never got loose before and were their guard dogs.
GMAFB.this is exactly what you got to look forward to when pits are TURNED into unnatural to their psyche tools.
which makes the perpetrator of such heinos acts a tool.
I prayed all night that the owner of the pits and her family would die in their sleep.
Guess God wasn't listening,their wasn't any good news on the TV the next morning.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmm Saph would alert bark if it's a stranger. Not sure if she would back it up with anything else other than with more barks. She is weary of strangers until she is told they are ok before she relaxes. She can sense fear. She is great with dog people when they are comfortable around her. On the other hand people who moves with caution has her attention. Even worse when said person realizes she's a pit type breed.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I actually know what Bullet would do... I work for a plumbing and heating company, and ironically, I had a drain problem (lol). I knew I was going to need one of the guys to come fix it, so I kenneled both of my dogs before I left for work-- company policy, no one works for anyone unless dogs are contained, we've had a few bad experiences. Both Bullet and Misha, my weiner dog, have met this coworker before on neutral territory and had no problem with him whatsoever. 
When he came back to the office, the first thing out of his mouth was "Man, I wouldn't want to be someone breaking into your house if your dogs aren't kenneled..." and when I asked him why, he said they were going nuts and no matter what he did, he couldn't get them to calm down. Full teeth bared, barking, growling, the whole nine yards. I told him where the treats were beforehand, but he said they wouldn't even calm down to take treats. (I nearly fell off my chair when he told me that, as Bullet is a complete pig when it comes to any kind of food.) The drain issue I was having was upstairs and the dogs kennels are downstairs, and the guy said that the dogs would calm down to just a little growl when he was quiet up there, but as soon as he would make any movement or sound, they would go nuts again. 
Even after that day, Bullet and Misha have been around this coworker, and still don't have any problems with him. My BF has been home when the cable guys came to do repairs, and after a few barks, both dogs were calm in their kennels. They both bark when someone comes to the door, no matter who it is, which is OK with me cause they quit when I tell them enough, and as soon as the person is inside, they love 'em.  I personally like to know when someone is at my door, and I like them to know I have a big dog inside. Just my preference. 
Pretty interesting to know. It really surprised me to know that they responded that way to someone they know coming into the house when we're not home. Neither dogs have ever showed any signs of unprovoked HA (well, if they did, they wouldn't be here for me to talk about...), but I like knowing that they're protective, because that's exactly what that kind of behavior is, IMO.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Aireal said:


> well i can't say i agree with ya'll on putting a dog down becuas eit protect there home when otherwise they are fine and pass all temperment testing i do somewhat see your point of view with it not being to the breed standard and not something to strive for most def.
> 
> all of these responses are very interesting, keep them coming
> 
> however DO NOT use my thread to start a argument, please everyone be understanding to everyone elses feeling on what they expect from there dog or how they think there dog would respond, DO NOT down anybodies dog or there owner!!!! lol just had to through that in there you may now carrie on with you responses


Had to repost that one... cause I have a feeling there will be opinions for my last reply. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, IMO if either of my dogs ever bit anyone unprovoked (and they would have to be SERIOUSLY provoked), they would be PTS. Honestly, I worry more about my weiner dog biting someone than my pitbull. Misha is more the one to stand her ground or charge if threatened, whereas Bullet will retreat if anyone went towards him in a threatening manner, but still barking and growling on the retreat. :roll:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

this is intresting so another question

as far as "how the breed is supposed to react"

would/should there be a diffrence in reaction between a cur and a game breed pit?


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

whats funny is that my pit and pit mix are so people friendly they would want to play but my husky and corgi are skiddish of strangers. my husky would def eat someones butt up if he didnt know them and they came in the fence.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Aireal said:


> this is intresting so another question
> 
> as far as "how the breed is supposed to react"
> 
> would/should there be a diffrence in reaction between a cur and a game breed pit?


it would be really hard to deduce the proclivity to this question.
to many variables.
age,age of acquisition,prior environment,{owners, personalities of previous owner,abuse,use}present environment,etc. etc.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> it would be really hard to deduce the proclivity to this question.
> to many variables.
> age,age of acquisition,prior environment,{owners, personalities of previous owner,abuse,use}present environment,etc. etc.


yes that makes since is all comes down to THAT DOG, I just didn't know if there was supposed to be a big dif in the personalities of the two, Cur are supposed to have less drive correct? Which makes them not suited for the box? (Just a question I am in no way interested in fighting just the dogs themselves)

and what about bullies is anyone familiar with where bullies stand with HA? I know it is not desired in any dog and that they are supposed to be less DA (that's the theory anyway) but is it possible when mutating and breeding for the sole trait of a short extremely muscular dog they may have lost some of the pure human friendliness the breed strives for?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Aireal said:


> yes that makes since is all comes down to THAT DOG, I just didn't know if there was supposed to be a big dif in the personalities of the two, Cur are supposed to have less drive correct? Which makes them not suited for the box? (Just a question I am in no way interested in fighting just the dogs themselves)
> 
> and what about bullies is anyone familiar with where bullies stand with HA? I know it is not desired in any dog and that they are supposed to be less DA (that's the theory anyway) but is it possible when mutating and breeding for the sole trait of a short extremely muscular dog they may have lost some of the pure human friendliness the breed strives for?


I've had curs,and until they show it,they're tail waggin smilin happy dogs just like the dogs that cur them.
and not every pit is a happy dog.I've seen/had cantankerous old cusses,that were like that their whole lives.some that are fire on the chain and off,some that don't wind up til you weigh and wash them and some that were sick balls of fury.
the key in these dif personalities,and the reason they survive is they aren't HA.
Bullies,the few I've seen are big babies.actually more even arcoss the board in their temperaments.I knew/know about 6 and you'd thing they were all littermates by personalities.
it's funny,because whenever you see or hear of a bull bite,and in S.fl they love to show the dogs,they are all more pit to what I like.I've not seen one thats the big bully type.
and this is something I've paid attention to.
I have always wanted A bully type that was just less likely to turn on.
now this is going to sound fabricated yet it is true.
when I lived in costa rica their were lots of pits and bullies.the irony is that in the years of associating with my friends and living there their was only one bite and I saw hundreds of pits around.
in Jaco their were actually 2 that were pit and about 5 that were pit mix jaco dogs.which is they have owners yet roam around loose.and they are never in trouble.they wrangle with other dogs when they are street fighting for breeding other strays and no big menace.
it's like they know that the slogan for Costa is pura Vida, pure life.
they saam to be an anomaly over there.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

This hasn't really been tested in our house... Tho one day we were gone all day and I asked my neighbor couple (who Ruby kind of knows) to check on her midday and give her a chewy. Apparently, she wouldn't let HIM in and barked/growled and backed up but she let HER (who is afraid of dogs!) come in and say hi and give her a treat. When the meter reader was still coming, Ruby would run at him with head low (made me uneasy at first) but he always sang to her and gave her a treat so it was OK. She barks at the poor mailman daily (and delivery trucks) but I'm mostly OK with that but I am working on her barking at the pool guy that comes weekly next door - I'm getting tired of that since he is supposed to be there. I have also gone outside at night and banged on the house/door and she will at least alert bark but I am highly doubtful that she would take it to the next level since she is really a people slut at heart. But we have never been tested with a total stranger walking in or any agressive action towards us by anyone... Really surprised me, tho that she would not let our neighbor male in that day but I don't think she held her ground or went after him - just backed up grumbling.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

All my pits/amstaff would alert bark then bark more because they hadn't been seen yet as they are all crated when we're away of in their runs when we are home. We live off the highway and have strange people drive in all the time the pits just bark for attention "mom someones here they are not loving me yet!!" But there is a reason we have a Rotti. She is a guard dog through and through, people who we know and are friends with she acts like one of the pits would "love me pay attention to me" but a stranger won't get out of their vehicle once shes there, she alert barks once and just lifts her ruff and growls until I've come to say its okay. And I'm very happy for that I'm small and wouldn't have much chance with an intruder if they were bigger than me. But we've had many strangers in the house just come in and the pits just want the attention from them but Domino stops them dead in their tracks until Mom says its okay then she's your best friend.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know about Dosia but Marley would nut up on an intruder in my house. A few years back some one kicked in my back door and tried to come inside while I had my baby sleeping on the floor. Marley was up and out and chased all three of them away before we got hurt.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I don't know about Dosia but Marley would nut up on an intruder in my house. A few years back some one kicked in my back door and tried to come inside while I had my baby sleeping on the floor. Marley was up and out and chased all three of them away before we got hurt.


hahaha, ain't nobody messin with his kid huh? sounds like Tiva has that motherly temperment as well


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know. If someone came into my home, with me unawares, I won't stop my dogs from reacting to a possible threat. I'm 100lbs soaking wet and if my pups barking won't scare them away, then I'm in trouble, ha. I definitely won't and _don't_ encourage them to be protective when we're out and about, but I think it's different when someone is sneaking into your house. Dogs have a 6th sense that, for the most part, we don't have anymore and I want to take advantage of that.

Just yesterday, I was watching Animal Planet and they were talking about hero dogs of the day and a golden retriever -- obviously not bred for protection -- defended his 8 year old owner from an attacking coyote. Another dog they highlighted -- a lab defended her owner from a mugger at night. The lab growled and snarled and bit at the muggers legs until the mugger was sufficiently freaked out enough to run away.

Are those breed standard temperament? No. But those weren't your everyday circumstances either. Both of those dogs knew their owners were in trouble and rightly defended their owners -- it's called pack mentality. When the alpha needs back up, the other dogs rush in to help. I will never scold or reprimand my dogs for their instincts.

Just my opinion.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ames said:


> Any dog that feels threatened in his own home should be put down or just pit bulls!? Are u serious? I don't condone pit bulls trained for such things but natural reaction is natural reaction. Why should u put down a dog that passes all temperament tests be put down for defending his home?


Pit bulls for generations and generations were put down for being man biters (please dont start with Zebo stories) This is how we got the awesome breed we all love today, the lack of being very strict on man biters will be the undoing of the breed, it has already started that is why they are being banned all over the place. People like to blame it on dog fighting but we all know it is the man biting curs that are getting our breed ripped away from us. Drastic measures sometimes need ot be taken to ensure we dont lose what we fell in love with the breed for.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Aireal said:


> this is intresting so another question
> 
> as far as "how the breed is supposed to react"
> 
> would/should there be a diffrence in reaction between a cur and a game breed pit?


I believe that when we breed out the DA we will lose some of the other traits we love in the dog. This is why I have a if it aint broke dont fix it attitude, people need to stop trying to turn this breed into a golden retriever it gets old.



Aireal said:


> yes that makes since is all comes down to THAT DOG, I just didn't know if there was supposed to be a big dif in the personalities of the two, Cur are supposed to have less drive correct? Which makes them not suited for the box? (Just a question I am in no way interested in fighting just the dogs themselves)
> 
> and what about bullies is anyone familiar with where bullies stand with HA? I know it is not desired in any dog and that they are supposed to be less DA (that's the theory anyway) but is it possible when mutating and breeding for the sole trait of a short extremely muscular dog they may have lost some of the pure human friendliness the breed strives for?


Meh Bullies are too new to know, people are breeding for looks and I believe eventually they will be as screwed up as any other breed bred for looks.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> Because that is not the correct temperament for an APBT and just ads to more bad media coverage for the rest of us.


You need to realize the temperament of the dog needs to be evaluated and each are individuals. I am not talking about dogs with Human Aggression. I am talking about dogs being dogs. Sometimes people need to realize not all dogs who do not have human aggression will still defend if need be. You should get your dog evaluated, not just kill it because it went after someone who broke in your house.

I read the post prior and saw someone state they would put any pit down that bite. I was thinking they were referring to the situation that was presented in the thread so I assumed they meant if a dog went after someone who broke in and bite, they would put them down. I was trying to get clarification, but I see now people posted stating it was an answer that didn't go with the question so I get what your saying now, and I think we both agree. Each situation is different, but any HA dog would be put down of course. I was just referring to the burglary scenario and thats a whole other ball park than just HA.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

gamer said:


> Pit bulls for generations and generations were put down for being man biters (please dont start with Zebo stories) This is how we got the awesome breed we all love today, the lack of being very strict on man biters will be the undoing of the breed, it has already started that is why they are being banned all over the place. People like to blame it on dog fighting but we all know it is the man biting curs that are getting our breed ripped away from us. Drastic measures sometimes need ot be taken to ensure we dont lose what we fell in love with the breed for.


people get the death penalty for killing people too but that doesnt mean you would need to be killed if you protected your family.... what would you do if someone busted in your house while you were there ? Im not sayin dogs with HA are good or should be allowed but protecting your family is def different


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Spooky as this situation happened at my house on tuesday, well its a little bit diffrent but its a sad story. 

Stage slipped his collar (still i do not have a clue how he does it) and he got to my flatmates bull t x staff, the obviously started fighting as stage has wounds but stage killed this dog, the neighbours rushed over, went back and got a steel pole and started smashing my boy over the head with it continuously intending to kill him to get him off my flatmates dog (wondered why his face was so munted and no wounds) but this is a stranger smashing him over the head, then when he let go stage let the stranger handled him to put him in the crate outside.

ANd now everyone is saying that my dog should be put down coz he is going to bite a person next! WTF


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

ames said:


> You need to realize the temperament of the dog needs to be evaluated and each are individuals. I am not talking about dogs with Human Aggression. I am talking about dogs being dogs. Sometimes people need to realize not all dogs who do not have human aggression will still defend if need be. You should get your dog evaluated, not just kill it because it went after someone who broke in your house.


I do realize dogs need to be evaluated in certain situations. Unless you see it yourself and it is obviously HA. I have no problem with an APBT protecting people/family or other dogs from someone or something attacking them. Now if no one is home and the dog attacks I see a problem. If the person is not acting in a threatening manner and the dog attacks for just coming inside to me means a problem dog and a bad example of the breed.

Now if someone was threatening my family my dogs would change there tone. If you just wanted the t.v. they wouldn't care. There is a difference between guarding and protecting. Any and all dogs are allowed to protect their pack. APBT's are not allowed to bite someone just because they came inside your house though.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know for sure what mine would do. My dogs are super nice outside the home but are territorial inside. A pizza guy made the mistake o opening my door without knocking and they darted down the stairs and before he came inside( glad he never did) they jumped on the door causing it to close on him. They seemed to want to mess him up.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> I don't know for sure what mine would do. My dogs are super nice outside the home but are territorial inside. A pizza guy made the mistake o opening my door without knocking and they darted down the stairs and before he came inside( glad he never did) they jumped on the door causing it to close on him. They seemed to want to mess him up.


ok that aside, WHAT THE HECK IS THE PIZZA BOY DOING OPENING YOUR DOOR oh no oh hell no!!!! did you know him? sorry this completly through me =X


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Spooky as this situation happened at my house on tuesday, well its a little bit diffrent but its a sad story.
> 
> Stage slipped his collar (still i do not have a clue how he does it) and he got to my flatmates bull t x staff, the obviously started fighting as stage has wounds but stage killed this dog, the neighbours rushed over, went back and got a steel pole and started smashing my boy over the head with it continuously intending to kill him to get him off my flatmates dog (wondered why his face was so munted and no wounds) but this is a stranger smashing him over the head, then when he let go stage let the stranger handled him to put him in the crate outside.
> 
> ANd now everyone is saying that my dog should be put down coz he is going to bite a person next! WTF


oh man that's no good it can be a real bad situation if your neighbors don't like your dogs , was the dog on a leash? attached to you? on a chain set up? what type of collar do you have? so this has happened before?

no it doesn't make your dog HA but...... bleh no good, no good at all =X


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Aireal said:


> oh man that's no good it can be a real bad situation if your neighbors don't like your dogs , was the dog on a leash? attached to you? on a chain set up? what type of collar do you have? so this has happened before?
> 
> no it doesn't make your dog HA but...... bleh no good, no good at all =X


We were all at work at the time so i had to rush home takes me 30 minutes to get home. Stage has a chain spot out the back in the padock and the other dog is on a cable run out the front of the hosue. Stage was double collared, with a stillwater and a leather 1.5" in front of the stillwater, its tight as hell, to the point i cannot get my fingers under it. So stage got off and just murdered the dog on the cable run.

I even doubted myself and went to check the collar on the chain spot when i got home, still attached to the o-ring, and yes it was on the same holes i do everyday.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> We were all at work at the time so i had to rush home takes me 30 minutes to get home. Stage has a chain spot out the back in the padock and the other dog is on a cable run out the front of the hosue. Stage was double collared, with a stillwater and a leather 1.5" in front of the stillwater, its tight as hell, to the point i cannot get my fingers under it. So stage got off and just murdered the dog on the cable run.
> 
> I even doubted myself and went to check the collar on the chain spot when i got home, still attached to the o-ring, and yes it was on the same holes i do everyday.


wow! can you invest in a decent kennel set up?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Aireal said:


> wow! can you invest in a decent kennel set up?


The chain set up is the best it can be. A kennal wouldn't work for him as he would dig , climb or break through wiring.

I would love to do a concrete set up, but im not sure how to get around the wiring. and im renting


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> The chain set up is the best it can be. A kennal wouldn't work for him as he would dig , climb or break through wiring.
> 
> I would love to do a concrete set up, but im not sure how to get around the wiring. and im renting


ah.... i feel for you. really hope it works out for you. i'll keep you in my prayers and hopfully someone else may be able to suggest something better? can you post pics of his collar/chain set up?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thank you, was very sad accident as both dogs i love to peices.

I will take some tonight when i got home and post tomorrow


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> ok that aside, WHAT THE HECK IS THE PIZZA BOY DOING OPENING YOUR DOOR oh no oh hell no!!!! did you know him? sorry this completly through me =X


Lol he thought the doorway led upstairs to another door since we hav a two family house. WRONG- that door was my doorway lol. 
I pride myself on having a ppl friendly bullie since most ppl are scared of them. But this incident scared me. But to be honest, my dogs are alot more territorial since my daughter was born. If you are new in the house, they won't let you near her.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok cool, and i am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Lol he thought the doorway led upstairs to another door since we hav a two family house. WRONG- that door was my doorway lol.
> I pride myself on having a ppl friendly bullie since most ppl are scared of them. But this incident scared me. But to be honest, my dogs are alot more territorial since my daughter was born. If you are new in the house, they won't let you near her.


lol well home boy learned his lesson huh

ah yes they nanny insticts coming out i can't find fault in that as long as they don't get so protective they show aggression to friends and family that are near the child


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> lol well home boy learned his lesson huh
> 
> ah yes they nanny insticts coming out i can't find fault in that as long as they don't get so protective they show aggression to friends and family that are near the child


Oh yea - all I heard was my door open and the dogs bark followed by someone saying "whoa whoa whoa"

They haven't showed aggression but they tend to sit on company's feet I'd they are in the same room as the baby- litterally on the feet lol. Or right between the person and my daughter. I love my dogs to pieces. They are and act just like kids lol.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Oh yea - all I heard was my door open and the dogs bark followed by someone saying "whoa whoa whoa"
> 
> They haven't showed aggression but they tend to sit on company's feet I'd they are in the same room as the baby- litterally on the feet lol. Or right between the person and my daughter. I love my dogs to pieces. They are and act just like kids lol.


they sound great, i'm glad they have you


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> they sound great, i'm glad they have you


Aww thank you


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm... Lex - He LOVES everyone & is very open to anyone (which is worrisome a bit for me if anyone tried to kidnap my bubba-boy)... He has a very submissive personality for example: recently I jumped on the bed when a roach entered the room, Lex jumped almost instantaneous to my reaction (LOL)... Not to get off topic. 

Lily, she's just a baby but has a more dominant personality than he does. So I think when she's fully grown, she'll be more of the cautious one around strangers but loves ppl when introduced.

In actuality, NO ONE will be entering my home with being introduced to my dogs firsthand. So this really isn't a worry for me.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This reminds me of a time when I was little,and my dad was in the post office so us 3 kids were in the car with our dogs(lab and 2 border collies). When the post man decided to be funny and pretend to hand us the mail through the car.
Well Lady did not find that funny AT ALL(Pup and Black Jack,the lab and older BC,didn't care at all) ! She lunged from the back and almost took his hand off.

I would have never expected that from her. She was so sweet. But She felt that she needed to protect us.
The PM wasn't mad either. He said sorry for making her mad.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> This reminds me of a time when I was little,and my dad was in the post office so us 3 kids were in the car with our dogs(lab and 2 border collies). When the post man decided to be funny and pretend to hand us the mail through the car.
> Well Lady did not find that funny AT ALL(Pup and Black Jack,the lab and older BC,didn't care at all) ! She lunged from the back and almost took his hand off.
> 
> I would have never expected that from her. She was so sweet. But She felt that she needed to protect us.
> The PM wasn't mad either. He said sorry for making her mad.


wow.... some people are so stupid

That aside who wants to come in my house and see what MY dog will do!?! lol JK, but darn if I'm not curious now


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Sugar would bark if they're not friendly; and would lick them if they have a wienie lol


----------



## Wanda's sweet Bella (Oct 2, 2010)

this is actually a real cool idea for general discussion- because i will be honest i don't want to guess- because i think i'd be wrong- Bella is very jealous of me around people she KNOWS, and very jealous with other animals---I have also seen her bark and growl--eerie like too--deep and threatening sounds!! its kind of freaky because she is such a lush!! but i think she'd scare them-- she'd use that growl and deep bark-- how-ever- i never leave her here alone- so i wont ever know--i am fortunate to be a "stay at home" mom--lol- so i will have to guess at this one--be neet to set her up sometime with a cam though--?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Wanda's sweet Bella said:


> this is actually a real cool idea for general discussion- because i will be honest i don't want to guess- because i think i'd be wrong- Bella is very jealous of me around people she KNOWS, and very jealous with other animals---I have also seen her bark and growl--eerie like too--deep and threatening sounds!! its kind of freaky because she is such a lush!! but i think she'd scare them-- she'd use that growl and deep bark-- how-ever- i never leave her here alone- so i wont ever know--i am fortunate to be a "stay at home" mom--lol- so i will have to guess at this one--be neet to set her up sometime with a cam though--?


I know that what I think, only problem is I am pretty pessimistic so my brain automatically goes to what if it goes horribly wrong!!!

lol shoot I still wanna know,

I am enjoying learing about other mm dogs though so I am glad I posted


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

I am pretty sure they`d get bitten


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Me&Max said:


> I am pretty sure they`d get bitten


explain please, are your dog aggressive? overly protective? territorial? what makes you automatically assume they would get bitten?


----------



## DogTuff (Oct 1, 2010)

It would depend on how the person was acting. AJ has a very aggressive bark, but he's also the first to run. If the person didn't seem like a threat, I think he would just lick them to death. Then try to get in their lap and cuddle. 

Now Sadie, our flat-coated retriever, I have no doubt that she would attack if someone was a threat to us or the other dogs.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I haven't got an APBT that a stranger could walk up to and take if he wanted.They like everbody.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

If we weren't home I don't think Thor or Charlie would do anything but bark. But Zoe on the other had would be very angry but their all crated when we are not home. Now if we were home it would be totally different story. 

There was one night where my BF and I were upstairs wrestling and the dogs were in their crates because it was time for bed. Well my arm had gotten pinned between the bed and mattress and I started screaming. Zoe busted through the front of her crate and came running up the stairs growling and barking. She was still growling when she jumped on the bed but I'm guessing when she saw it was just the BF and I she just sat there licking my face.

I think almost any dog will stand up and protect their family. I see now that Zoe will. I don't think she would do anything if we weren't home. I do not see her being the way she is as a bad thing. We didn't get an apbt to have as a guard dog but it is good to know that when the kids and I are home alone she would protect us as I would always protect her.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a beagle for an alert dog if that tells you anything about my yard of dogs...lol

My house boy would bark then run and hide, then come back to see what they were doing and help if he could..lmao

I had a rescue years ago that would do major harm to a person who came into the house or yard unsupervised, but she was the exception and had been abused.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

BTW, several years ago our house was robbed, with our adult male in the house... they got the tv, the game system, all the games, and most of the dvds... yeah I think he helped them...lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> BTW, several years ago our house was robbed, with our adult male in the house... they got the tv, the game system, all the games, and most of the dvds... yeah I think he helped them...lol


haha good dog but sucks for you, did you ever find out who did it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine would a greet with joy. Mae would bark and walk around them, and I don't honestly know if she would bite I guess it depends on how they went about approaching her and whether they tried to make friends first.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Mine would a greet with joy. Mae would bark and walk around them, and I don't honestly know if she would bite I guess it depends on how they went about approaching her and whether they tried to make friends first.


hey girl where you been haven't seen you last couple of days... or it could just be i totally missed it, how is zena doing?

which one is mae? what about the chi/jack that sound be a fabulous little gaurd dog lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Aireal, Late photos, sorry, this is what i have


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

humm ok so he actually tore the ring through the collar

1) pretty freakin impressive
2) your boy look great his coat is awesome
3) how old is the collar? shouldn't matter to much but something to consider


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aireal said:


> hey girl where you been haven't seen you last couple of days... or it could just be i totally missed it, how is zena doing?
> 
> which one is mae? what about the chi/jack that sound be a fabulous little gaurd dog lol


lol. Francis I had never really met before and all she did was jump all over me and get me dirty when I came in her yard.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> lol. Francis I had never really met before and all she did was jump all over me and get me dirty when I came in her yard.


lol what's with these dogs, i swear lucy would be all over someone just begging them to take her home with them lol :hammer:


----------



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

I have three pit bulls. Two boys about 80 pounds each and one girl 78 pounds. A reasonable response would be to charge them head on. It would be a massacre. My dogs love to play tug of war with their rope. I take one end and they grab the other. I get drags all over the house. I would guess they would do the same thing to the stranger. Don't get me wrong, my babies are very loving but they are also very protective of their home.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Evian said:


> I have three pit bulls. Two boys about 80 pounds each and one girl 78 pounds. A reasonable response would be to charge them head on. It would be a massacre. My dogs love to play tug of war with their rope. I take one end and they grab the other. I get drags all over the house. I would guess they would do the same thing to the stranger. Don't get me wrong, my babies are very loving but they are also very protective of their home.


Good luck.


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bennett would maul...Intruder DOA. Unless they showed up with pancakes. With strawberry syrup. EPIC FAIL. Bennett would be handing out acoount passwords lol!!


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

well when I am home my pup is carefree and doesnt care about anything. if my girlfriend is there then he is a little more attentive but not by much. if my girlfriends grandmother is alone with the dog, she doesnt hear, see, or have to much awareness going on, from what I hear he is super on guard but grandma tells some extremely exagerated stories about everything. but he has a short low growl to wake me up then no one should really worry about the dog they should worry about the .45. I have no idea about when no one is home but that practically never happens.

I am surprised so many people's dogs bark. In three years I have heard my dog bark 4 maybe 5 times tops, he is three and scares the crap out of me every time lol.


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

My pit just got her gun permit and she is a crack just look at my profile.Iam going to see if I can train her to ride my Harley next.lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol geo, she totally could, she would look beast on your Harley


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

I wouldn't to know what Pinkie would do.
A couple of months ago I called for a friend to come in and didn't let him in, and Pinkie growled deeply. She also crouched and started towards him. He went back out side, and I let him back in and she just licked him and wagged happy as hell, so I have to think it might not be pretty if some one came into my home without us here. Of course with no one home she is in her room.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i would worry about Nytro being more agressive, but he is in his crate when we aren't home. Boomer eh, hard saying. he ususlly is more interested in making new friends, so i wouldn't be surprised if he joined the strangers in ransacking the house. now if we were home...i wouldn't want Boomer any where near ya. he showed his stuff once when my hubby was working nights and came home late after my kids and i were already in bed. my husband opened the door and Boom sat at the top of the stairs (our bedrooms are all upstairs) and was growling and all puffed up, there was no way someone would have made it up those stairs. the only reason Boomer backed down is because my husband made it known it was him. i still think if he would have just started walking up the stairs it would have been bad, Boomer was definitely in protection mode.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

They're both contained when I'm gone. George in his crate and lace is usually in my room. If hypothetically they were both out- it would all depend on if the attackers had masks and gloves lol. That confuses then so badly it's rediculous. Without them tho Lacey will bark until she smells your hand and them rub against you like a cat to be pet and will literally follow you out to the car and jump in. George alerts longer and is more cautious of strangers when he isn't next to me. (I've gotten to observe his fence etiquette recently and see he is much more protective than Lacey.) same as her tho- once he smells your hand he is more calm and ready for you to pet him. My landlord said to me the other day Lacey can't be a pit bull- she's not mean enough (as she was as close to being in his lap as possible). Lol. Well at least we've changed a few minds about the breed.


----------

